# IBM Thinkpad touchpad not working



## TennisWitch (Mar 1, 2001)

Hi,
I'm configuring a brand new IBM thinkpad for a friend. It came all set up and everything seems great (HUGE system!) but I can't get the touch pad to work, only the red button in the middle, along with the corresponding red buttons. The touchpad and black buttons do not work, and it seems that there should be a way to toggle back and forth. I am checking the IBM website as we speak, but I usually get my answers quicker here!
Thanks, TW


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Both should. Try the BIOS, there may be a setting in there.


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

Just a shot...my HP has a Button just above the Touchpad that turns it OFF/ON.

Anything similar? Also there is an ON indicator light on the Pad frame.


----------



## TennisWitch (Mar 1, 2001)

Had to be set up in the keyboard utility. Thanks anyway everybody!
TW


----------

